# All glammed up ...



## Arch (10 Aug 2010)

So, some time ago, a certain Hilldodger of this parish issued an invitation to a Bicycle Ride for Ladies and Gentlemen:

http://www.cyclechat...ost__p__1291860

Not having a bike old enough to qualify, I was offered the loan of one from Cyclemagic - I could go for 30's or 60's. I just had to have an outfit to match.

After not much thought, I opted for 60's and a miniskirt. I had an image in my mind, although the costume I pictured was on Twiggy, and I wasn't sure I could carry it off, being more trunky then twiggy.

Last weekend, (nothing like being prepared eh?), I got the various bits and pieces in local charity shops, and on Friday I set off for a weekend at my Mum's, and the ride.

Getting myself dressed up at Mum's on the Sunday was actually the first time I'd seen myself in the outfit, since I don't have a full length mirror at home. It didn't look _too_ bad.... Bizarrely I was a little nervous of my mother's reaction (I'm 41 for gods sake!), but she loved it - I think just seeing me in a skirt at all was a treat for her. She spent most of my childhood battling to get me to wear anything but jeans.

She dropped me off at Cyclemagic's HQ in Leicester, and I walked in, a little nervously. Fortunately, everyone seemed to think I'd done ok.

Whaddya think?:





My mount for the day was a Raleigh Shopper, resprayed in cream, with faux leopardskin saddle, saddlebag, grips and bell! My skirt, which was just decent when standing up, virtually vanished when riding, something I just had to get used to!

After some photographs (the local press photographer was there, on his way to a fire apparently), we set off, winding our way through town to pick up route 6, an off road cycle path which loosely follows the canal south out of Leicester. We made a brief stop en route to see the birthplace of Hilldodger (no plaque!) and another once we were on the road in Countesthorpe for additional lunch supplies - we were all getting quite hungry, and my packed sandwiches didn't look like nearly enough!

Our lunch stop was at Arnesby, where the village hall was booked in case of rain - it was fine enough to picnic outside, but the teamaking facility was most welcome! Over lunch we attempted period conversation, tried our hand at cup-and-ball (anyone doing it gets a lolly), and paid up our fines as demanded by Hilldodger. I think mine was for exposure, indecent or otherwise.... All in a good cause, the fines went to the Pakistan Flood Appeal.

Once refreshed, and after a small fracas when Mr Scaife attempted to requisition a bicycle for the war effort (he even had the necessary facsimile document!), we set off back. Along the way we had the freewheel competition. Each rider starts on a line, and is allowed one push of the pedal from top of stroke to bottom to get them rolling down the hill. The aim is to get the furthest up the other side. I didn't come last. (That honour was reserved for the Raleigh Chopper, which surprised many by rolling at least as far as the bottom of the hill...) We also posed for a group photo:





Back in Leicester, we'd covered just under 25 miles - not bad on borrowed machines of various vintages. I had sunburn on my exposed upper arms, and my exposed upper thighs!

I noticed en route that oncoming roadies rarely met my eye. Perhaps it was the Shopper. Perhaps they were being gentlemanly about my attire. Perhaps they were too horrified!

A couple more pictures:









You can see more on the original thread:

http://www.cyclechat...-and-gentlemen/

And via the Cyclemagic facebook page:

http://www.facebook....128944737140407

And we made the Mercury!

http://www.facebook....128944737140407

It was a jolly good day out, and I'm looking forward to the next one. I quite fancy being a little more restrained and going for an Edwardian look....


----------



## Shaun (14 Mar 2012)

Bumping this one - just for the photo's ... looks like great fun. 

Is this a regular event now?


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2012)

that looks like great fun.


----------



## Edge705 (14 Mar 2012)

Great post and nice to see there is a lighter side to cycling. I figure events such as these would attract far more cyclists than your run of the mill clubs.


----------

